# Gentoo swappa moltissimo !

## silverfix

Salve, come da subject il problema è che Gentoo swappa davvero troppo.

Vi do un po di dati:

Athlon XP 1700+  128MB DDR

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

mi va davvero lento, puntatore a scatti.. phoenix che si addormenta.. openoffice che non si sveglia proprio... poi swappa davvero tanto, cavolo debian molte volte rimane a 0 la swap, con gentoo..... quasi la impiena..

vi posto i paste di "free": 

debian: 

Mem: 126876 111384 15492 0 10716 52652

-/+ buffers/cache: 48016 78860

Swap: 248996 0 248996

gentoo:

Mem: 126376 123440 2936 0 2664 76948

-/+ buffers/cache: 43828 82548

Swap:       248996       5460     243536

uso come kernel gentoo-sources-2.4.20-r1 ricompilato....

aiuto   :Sad: 

----------

## cerri

E' davvero stranissimo: con me altre distribuzioni swappano, gentoo non riempe nemmeno la memoria...

Puoi postare un ps aux o un top?

----------

## bld

Io "swappa" non capisco esattamente cosa vuol dire.. capisco che ha a che fare con la partizione swap. cmq, anche a me il sistima da l'impressione di essere "unstable" molto

piu unstable degli XP. non so se ho sbagliato a sciegliere l'ext3fs pero quest non mi sempra normale. boh.. ecco a voi gran parte del top da root.

-----------------------------------------------------------------

 00:22:14  up 11:17,  2 users,  load average: 1.19, 1.34, 1.34

63 processes: 60 sleeping, 3 running, 0 zombie, 0 stopped

CPU states: 67.4% user, 24.7% system,  0.0% nice,  0.0% iowait,  7.7% idle

Mem:   126268k av,   62248k used,   64020k free,       0k shrd,    1332k buff

        33580k active,              20972k inactive

Swap:  257000k av,   76080k used,  180920k free                   32540k cached

  PID USER     PRI  NI  SIZE  RSS SHARE STAT %CPU %MEM   TIME COMMAND

 2679 root      14   0   744  744   440 S     3.3  0.5   0:00 dmake

 3984 root       9   0 61668 4844  3684 S     2.3  3.8  21:11 X

    9 root       9   0     0    0     0 SW    0.5  0.0   3:28 kjournald

25868 bld        9   0 13072 8204  3876 S     0.5  6.4   0:58 opera

25816 bld        9   0  2372 1616  1408 R     0.3  1.2   0:04 Eterm

 2262 root      10   0  1120 1120   788 R     0.3  0.8   0:00 top

18184 bld        9   0  2224 1308  1308 S     0.1  1.0   0:06 Eterm

25369 bld        9   0 11536 3044  1400 R     0.1  2.4   2:56 opera

 2866 root      18   0   796  796   504 S     0.1  0.6   0:00 tcsh

 2867 root      18   0  1164 1164   556 D     0.1  0.9   0:00 ar

    1 root       0   0   388  360   348 S     0.0  0.2   0:07 init

    2 root       9   0     0    0     0 SW    0.0  0.0   0:09 keventd

    3 root      19  19     0    0     0 SWN   0.0  0.0   0:09 ksoftirqd_CPU0

    4 root       9   0     0    0     0 SW    0.0  0.0   0:39 kswapd

    5 root       9   0     0    0     0 SW    0.0  0.0   0:00 bdflush

    6 root       9   0     0    0     0 SW    0.0  0.0   0:02 kupdated

   33 root       8   0   544  228   228 S     0.0  0.1   0:00 devfsd

 3103 root       9   0   248  212   196 S     0.0  0.1   0:12 gpm

 3391 root       9   0   324  224   224 S     0.0  0.1   0:00 metalog

 3394 root       9   0   236  184   184 S     0.0  0.1   0:00 metalog

 3395 root       9   0   308  272   272 S     0.0  0.2   0:00 crond

 3547 root       9   0   232  184   184 S     0.0  0.1   0:00 dhcpcd

 3849 xfs        9   0  4500  260   260 S     0.0  0.2   0:00 xfs

 3859 root       9   0   732  500   500 S     0.0  0.3   0:00 login

 3860 root       9   0   672  460   460 S     0.0  0.3   0:00 login

 3861 root       9   0   376  328   328 S     0.0  0.2   0:00 agetty

 3862 root       9   0   376  328   328 S     0.0  0.2   0:00 agetty

 3863 root       9   0   376  328   328 S     0.0  0.2   0:00 agetty

 3864 root       9   0   376  328   328 S     0.0  0.2   0:00 agetty

 3930 bld        9   0   664  412   412 S     0.0  0.3   0:00 bash

 3936 root       8   0   644  400   400 S     0.0  0.3   0:00 bash

 3970 bld        9   0   500  392   392 S     0.0  0.3   0:00 startx

 3983 bld        9   0   476  408   408 S     0.0  0.3   0:00 xinit

 3989 bld        9   0  1236  964   872 S     0.0  0.7   0:36 fluxbox 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

un tizio del qualle mi fido mi ha detto di fare una cosa del genere

per prevenire che si blocchi tutto.. dal cpu.

____

root #  hdparm -u 1 /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

setting unmaskirq to 1 (on)

 unmaskirq    =  1 (on)

____

so che e' da idioti fare qualcosa che non capisci pero va un po meglio.. 

e poi spero di capire esattamente cosa ho fatto prima o poi!

----------

## bsolar

 *bld wrote:*   

> Io "swappa" non capisco esattamente cosa vuol dire.. capisco che ha a che fare con la partizione swap. cmq, anche a me il sistima da l'impressione di essere "unstable" molto
> 
> piu unstable degli XP. non so se ho sbagliato a sciegliere l'ext3fs pero quest non mi sempra normale.

 

Io uso Gentoo con ~x86 e kernel 2.5.66-mm1 con reiserfs su un portatile, e vi assicuro che è di una stabilità rocciosa, una volta configurato come si deve. Non ho problemi a compilare pacchetti enormi in background mentre ascolto musica con XMMS o guardo un DVD con kmplayer o navigo una dozzina di siti diversi con mozilla.

Per quel che riguarda "paragoni azzardati con altri sistemi", ho dovuto di recente fare un po' di spazio per win2k, e usarlo è stato come precipitare in un incubo...

 *Quote:*   

> un tizio del qualle mi fido mi ha detto di fare una cosa del genere
> 
> per prevenire che si blocchi tutto.. dal cpu.
> 
> ____
> ...

 

Se vuoi sapere cosa fa quel comando leggi le manpages di hdparm. Ecco un estratto:

```
-u     Get/set  interrupt-unmask  flag  for  the drive.  A setting of 1

              permits the driver to unmask other interrupts during  processing

              of  a disk interrupt, which greatly improves Linux's responsive-

              ness and eliminates "serial port overrun" errors.  Use this fea-

              ture  with  caution:  some  drive/controller combinations do not

              tolerate the increased I/O latencies possible when this  feature

              is enabled, resulting in massive filesystem corruption.  In par-

              ticular, CMD-640B and RZ1000 (E)IDE interfaces can be unreliable

              (due  to  a  hardware flaw) when this option is used with kernel

              versions earlier than 2.0.13.  Disabling the IDE  prefetch  fea-

              ture  of these interfaces (usually a BIOS/CMOS setting) provides

              a safe fix for the problem for use with earlier kernels.
```

Nota le partole "caution" e "massive filesystem corruption". Potrebbero non riguardarti ma il fatto che sei fortunato non è un merito  :Wink: 

PS: un'altra cosa, postate l'output di 'free', magari appena bootato il sistema e dopo che è un po' che lo avete usato.

----------

## bsolar

 *silverfix wrote:*   

> Salve, come da subject il problema è che Gentoo swappa davvero troppo.
> 
> Vi do un po di dati:
> 
> Athlon XP 1700+  128MB DDR
> ...

 

Sei sicuro che è un problema dello swap? Secondo 'free' il tuo swap è occupato da 5Mb, non esattamente pieno di roba... Inoltre la differenza la fa la cache, se guardi la memoria occupata dalle apps è quasi la stessa.

Inoltre 2.4.20-r1 non è proprio il migliore tra i kernel...

----------

## cerri

Beh, bsolar ha ragione: gentoo e' la prima (per me) distribuzione che (esempio cretino) non fa crepare XMMS solo perche' sto lanciando mozilla mentre compilo un programma... e sto usando ESD! Non so se il motivo risiede nelle varie ottimizzazioni (chissa' com'e', ma credo pesantemente di si), comunque sta di fatto che XMMS non salta mai: e la penultima distro che avevo provato era penosa sotto questo punto di vista.

CMQ (e qui non sono d'accordo con bsolar) non userei free come comando per verificare: e' vero che 5 mb sono pochi ma e' gia' strano che ci siano. Pertanto, mi da tanto l'idea che ci sia qc che o rimane "appeso" oppure qc che non ci viene detto (del tipo, sapete, ricompilo casa appena si accende il notebook  :Wink: ). Tanto per capirci, il top postato da bld fa capire ampiamente che si il sistema sta swappando, ma date un'occhiata al load average per capire che 76 mb di swap su una macchina con 128 mb di ram con tutta quella roba aperta mi sembrano davvero pochini... sopratutto dopo lo stress che sta subendo!  :Shocked: 

bsolar si e' dimenticato di dire una cosa: quelli di cui ti fidi, dovrebbero sapere un po' "meglio" quali parametri farti settare con hdparm...   :Shocked: 

E cmq povero kernel 2.4.20, non lo trattate cosi' male...  :Razz:  Da quello che ho capito, cmq, bsolar, tu tieni un 2.5 in produzione: notato problemi di sorta? Qualche incompatibilita'? Io volevo provarlo, ma mi sono sempre tirato indietro poiche' con il notebook ci faccio tutto e non potrei sopportare molti problemi... a causa di gawk ho passato due ore da incubo!!!   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## bsolar

 *cerri wrote:*   

> E cmq povero kernel 2.4.20, non lo trattate cosi' male...  Da quello che ho capito, cmq, bsolar, tu tieni un 2.5 in produzione: notato problemi di sorta? Qualche incompatibilita'? Io volevo provarlo, ma mi sono sempre tirato indietro poiche' con il notebook ci faccio tutto e non potrei sopportare molti problemi... a causa di gawk ho passato due ore da incubo!!!  

 

Non ritengo il 2.5 da produzione, anche se lo trovo molto stabile e affidabile (almeno sul mio sistema e su quelli in cui l'ho installato). Nota comunque che le mie obiezioni riguardano il gentoo-sources-2.4.20-r1, dato che per esperienza so i problemi che ha. Quando non c'era ancora l'-r2 (che risolve alcuni di questi bug) e l'affidabilità "garantita" non era un'optional, installavo il gentoo-sources-2.4.19 o un vanilla.

----------

## cerri

Sorry dell'incomprensione... ho dato per scontato che parlassi di kernel "lisci" non "gentooati"  :Wink: .

----------

## bld

Salve! io , sto compilando (da 12 ore ) openoffice.. ho visto un .avi con mplayer

metre xmms "runnava" e con opera up.  :Smile: 

Tutto questo dopo aver giocato un po con la DMA e con il comando

/sbin/dhparm -X69 

e va tutto ok!  :Smile: 

cmq attenzione che questo comando e' da usare con cautela per noi newbes  :Razz: 

ciao ciao

----------

## silverfix

ma a me il dma è gia attivo   :Confused:   !

proverò ad acquistare 512mb di ram   :Cool: 

----------

## bsolar

Uhm. A quanto pare i vostri non sono problemi isolati. Per caso qualcuno usa i driver NVIDIA? Sembra che abbiano problemi di memory leak.

----------

## silverfix

si uso i driver NVIDIA versione 3.xx

----------

## Ibanez-RgX

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> Uhm. A quanto pare i vostri non sono problemi isolati. Per caso qualcuno usa i driver NVIDIA? Sembra che abbiano problemi di memory leak.

 

Ah si questa non la sapevo.... puoi darmi qualche info in +? Magari passandomi il link dove lo hai letto?

Grazie

----------

## bsolar

Prova in questa thread, ma se cerchi ne trovi molte altre che potrebbero essere interessanti.

----------

## Dani Tsevech

Io non ho nvidia e devo dire che come distribuzione mi pare molto leggera   :Wink: 

----------

## akiross

io l'ho appena installata, uso i driver nVIDIA...

a dirla tutta non mi va tanto liscia come sento dire, ho un athlon tbird 1000 256MB RAM DDR

devo dire che e' + veloce di redhat, ma gia se faccio emerge, con XMMS che va, e UNA finestra di mozilla aperta, incomincio ad avere problemini di fluidita'... le finestre e il mouse quando si muovono vanno un po a scatti e XMMS ogni tanto fa delle interruzioni nella canzone... tipo pause di mezzo secondo

le mie impostazioni sono

-march=athon-tbird -mcpu=athlon-tbird -O3 -pipe

(ma, non ho capito a cosa serve pipe, l'ho trovata negli esempi e l'ho lasciata, il resto li conosco)

la partizione dove c'e' su gentoo e' reiserfs, che dovrebbe essere + performante di ext3, giuto? almeno sui file piccoli, quando a quanto ho letto.

e come faccio a vedere le altre cose?

ram occupata, spazio di swap occupato... eccetera?

ciao

----------

## akiross

trovata

free -m

ciauz

----------

## Dani Tsevech

Installa gtkrellm o gtkrelmm come cavolo si scrive non ricordo, lo avevo su debby  :Smile: 

----------

## akiross

e a cosa serve?

----------

## Dani Tsevech

Si fa due conti delle risorse occupate in tempo reale   :Wink: 

----------

## bsolar

 *Dani Tsevech wrote:*   

> Si fa due conti delle risorse occupate in tempo reale  

 

E a molto altro...

----------

## akiross

si, l'ho trovato su google, adesso lo sto scaricando...

cmq, nn ho detto che ho il kernel 2.4.20 di gentoo, e' un problema il fatto che non sia quello normale?

grassie

ciao

----------

## Dani Tsevech

 *bsolar wrote:*   

>  *Dani Tsevech wrote:*   Si fa due conti delle risorse occupate in tempo reale   
> 
> E a molto altro...

 

Già, a momenti fa pure il caffè e ti augura il buon giorno   :Shocked: 

----------

## akiross

ok, gkrellm o quello che e' installato e operativo.

Un problemino: i caratteri sono troppo piccoli e nn leggo una mazza.

Comunque, memoria:

RAM: 250M (perche' non ne neve 256??) di cui 146M Liberi

SWAP: 486M di cui 480M liberi

carico cpu medio attorno al 10%

con i seguenti programmi attivi:

 mozilla

 gkrellm

 licq

 kmail

 konsole

 downloading in corso di quake3 (non sto compilando)

tra poco vi dico come va quando compila... mi sa che sara' un disastro!

sta di fatto che nn ho ancora capito perche' cavolo va cosi' lento... 

ottimizzato a livello 3! per il mio processore!

bho...

ciao

----------

## bsolar

 *akiross wrote:*   

> ok, gkrellm o quello che e' installato e operativo.
> 
> Un problemino: i caratteri sono troppo piccoli e nn leggo una mazza.

 

Nel menu di configurazione sezione Themes credo, li puoi cambiare.

 *Quote:*   

> Comunque, memoria:
> 
> RAM: 250M (perche' non ne neve 256??) di cui 146M Liberi
> 
> SWAP: 486M di cui 480M liberi

 

Perché usi già lo swap? Non credo sia normale, non con 146M liberi! Guarda:

```
# free -m

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:           503        493          9          0        105        197

-/+ buffers/cache:        189        313

Swap:          486          0        486
```

Ho 9M liberi, e non usa lo swap! Il sistema fila liscio come l'olio... e continua a farlo se apro un pacco di programmi, sempicemente si rimangia cache per fare spazio alle applicazioni.

----------

## akiross

no, i caratteri nn riesco a cambiarli...

cioe', cambiano ma nn di molto

bho, non so perche' uso lo swap... comunque adesso ho aperto

gkrellm

kmail

lopster

shell

xmms

licq

2 finestre mozilla

putroppo ho gia finito di compilare, ma mentre compilava ogni tanto andava a scatti....

uff... nn so che dire, non e' che e' il kernel?? bho...

ciao

----------

## bsolar

Se usi un kernel 2.4 è normale, per questo alcuni reniceano Xfree (sbagliando) ed esiste la patch Ingo-Linus. Io ho un 2.5.66-mm1 e quando compilo mi guardo i DVD... l'unico fastidio è la ventolina che fa rumore, ma basta alzare il volume...  :Razz: 

----------

## akiross

cosa vuol dire reniceano??

ah, quindi se lo aggiorno?

c'e' il 2.5 di gentoo?

grazie

ciao

----------

## bsolar

 *akiross wrote:*   

> cosa vuol dire reniceano??
> 
> ah, quindi se lo aggiorno?
> 
> c'e' il 2.5 di gentoo?
> ...

 

'man nice'

Serve per modificare le priorità di un processo.

I kernel 2.5 sono in giro da un bel po ormai. Sono kernel di sviluppo, non pensati per essere usati dagli utenti se non per testarli.

Non è che c'è la versione gentoo... il kernel Gentoo è semplicemente un vanilla a cui sono applicate delle patch.

----------

## cerri

Che il kernel 2.5 sia una mano santa e' vero: ma non solo per la swap, per tutto il resto!

Addirittura non so come fa ma utilizza MOLTA meno memoria... forse utilizza i pixel del monitor, non lo so, so solo che il sistema fila molto meglio...

akiross: prima di compilare un programma, guarda se gentoo ce l'ha "pronto" con

```
 emerge -s NOME
```

ad esempio

```
emerge -s gkrellm

Searching...   

[ Results for search key : gkrellm ]

[ Applications found : 26 ]

 

*  app-admin/gkrellm

      Latest version available: 2.1.8a

      Latest version installed: 2.1.8a

      Size of downloaded files: 583 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.gkrellm.net/

      Description: Single process stack of various system monitors
```

----------

## bsolar

 *cerri wrote:*   

> akiross: prima di compilare un programma, guarda se gentoo ce l'ha "pronto" con
> 
> ```
>  emerge -s NOME
> ```
> ...

 

Correzzione: parti dal presupposto che è in portage. Se non lo trovi chiedi dov'è. Se ti dicono che non c'è chiedi che ci sia... Nel frattempo installa pure come sempre, ma in qualche giorno dovrebbe apparire il primo ebuild (specialmente se te lo fai tu...).

 *Quote:*   

> Gentoo Package List - index 
> 
> Total number of packages available: 3915

 

----------

## akiross

calma calma...

prima che inizio a fare ebuild ne passera' di tempo... almeno 10 minuti!

mauaha, skerzi a parte, adesso voglio imparare ad usare bene gentoo, pero' non ho ancora preso in mano il manuale di portage.

Per adesso vedo di fare andare veloce il sistema...

stavo cercando di mettere su il vanilla, perche' mi e' stato detto che non e' sempre un bene mettere quelli patchati, pero' devo aver sbagliato qualcosa perche' se faccio uname -r esce 2.4.20 gentoo r2.... rifaccio

in effetti parto gia dal presupposto che sia in portage... forse ho trovato solo un pacchetto, tra quelli che mi sono venuti in mente, che non c'e' nell'albero... o almeno, io non sono riuscito a trovarlo.

Come faccio a vedere TUTTI i pacchetti che ci sono nell'albero?

il portagetree e' sotto la dir /usr/portage? dovrei trovarli qui i pacchetti giusto?

grazie dei consigli

ciao

----------

## bsolar

Si. Per i pacchetti stable puoi anche guardare qui.

Per quanto riguarda il kernel vanilla, puoi emergerlo (# emerge vanilla-sources) ma questo non fa che installare i sorgenti in /usr/src. A questo punto tocca a te configurarli, compilarli e copiare il kernel in boot.

----------

## akiross

umm....

ho provato a installare i kernel, ma non vanno.

La procedura e':

#emerge sys-kernel/vanilla-sources

#cd /usr/src/linux

#make menuconfig

#make dep

#make clean

#make bzImage

#make modules

#make modules_install

#cp /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/bzImage

poi modifico grub per avviare con questo kernel

quando riavvio, faccio partire con questo, alla shell digito

#uname -r

e ottengo 

2.4.20 gentoo r2

il che mi fa girare le balle...

non mi sebra normale che esca gentoo, nonostante abbia compilato i vanilla-source...

in cosa ho sbagliato?

INOLTRE ho un diavolo di problema con la tastiera:

in rc.config non so cosa mettere come impostazione della tastiera... ho provato it, it2, it-ibm, ma tutte queste mi producono una tastiera che sembra greca! non posso scrivere #, ma scrivo caratteri tipo alfa beta gamma...

chefo?

grazie

ciao

----------

## cerri

 *akiross wrote:*   

> umm....
> 
> ho provato a installare i kernel, ma non vanno.
> 
> La procedura e':
> ...

 

Premessa: non uso emerge per il kernel, quindi potrei dire delle stupidate  :Smile: 

 *akiross wrote:*   

> #cd /usr/src/linux

 

Sei sicuro che entri nel kernel che hai appena scaricato?

 *akiross wrote:*   

> INOLTRE ho un diavolo di problema con la tastiera:
> 
> in rc.config non so cosa mettere come impostazione della tastiera... ho provato it, it2, it-ibm, ma tutte queste mi producono una tastiera che sembra greca! non posso scrivere #, ma scrivo caratteri tipo alfa beta gamma...
> 
> chefo?

 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/guide-localization.xml

----------

## Dani Tsevech

Ma sei sicuro di aver montato la partizione di boot? Non viene montata in automatico x motivi di sicurezza, forse dovresti prima dare

mount /dev/hdXY /boot

cp /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/bzImage

Se proprio non dovesse andare neppure così, fai una cosa da duro: make mrproper nella cartella del vecchio kernel   :Wink: 

----------

## cerri

 *Dani Tsevech wrote:*   

> Ma sei sicuro di aver montato la partizione di boot?

 

FONDAMENTALE nota! Non me ne ero ricordato  :Smile: 

----------

## akiross

ehehehe ci avrei scommesso che qualcuno me lo chiedeva!

si, l'ho montata... infatti ho anche modificato il file di config di grub (se non l'avessi montata, non mi era possibile aprire il file)

e poi dipende... se in fstab la partizione di boot e' messa con l'opzione noauto allora e' copme dici tu, ma se non lo fosse??   :Cool:   ragazzi... se avessi avuto ancora redhat porbabilmente sarei ancora a chiedermi a cosa serve l'fstab faccio progressi

umm... 

bhe, ora non sono sicurissimo, ma, aspettate, faccio un controllo

 :Very Happy:   :Smile:   :Confused:   :Sad:   :Shocked: 

BAAAWWWW PERCHE' PORTAGE MI DELUDE COSIIIII

io pensavo che il link /usr/src/linux lo modificasse lui!

INVECE NOOOO

PUNTA ANCORA AL KERNEL VEEEECCHIOOOOO

BAAWWWWW

sono un pirla. prova palese che so ancora poco poco poco poco poco.

vabe, ora lo cambio e compilo di nuovo.

grassie

ciao

----------

## akiross

MISSION ACCOMPLISHED

Ok, ho i kernel vanilla, adesso uso 0 mega di swap, ma non mi sebra che sia molto + veloce il PC... devo vedere quando compilo.

grassie

ciao

----------

## cerri

 *akiross wrote:*   

> BAAAWWWW PERCHE' PORTAGE MI DELUDE COSIIIII
> 
> io pensavo che il link /usr/src/linux lo modificasse lui!

 

Invece devi essere contento: il link /usr/src/linux e' un link FONDAMENTALE di linux, e portage si fa i cavolacci suoi: d'altronde tu non hai installato nulla, hai solo scaricato un kernel, pertanto emerge non sa se e' giusto modificare il link oppure no.

CMQ i vanilla sono gli stessi kernel solo senza patch: se vuoi vedere le performance di cui parlavamo, devi installare "development-sources". Ma prima di farlo vatti a leggere il thread aperto dal sottoscritto "Esperienze kernel 2.5".

E ricorda di modificare il link!  :Smile: 

----------

## bsolar

 *cerri wrote:*   

> CMQ i vanilla sono gli stessi kernel solo senza patch: se vuoi vedere le performance di cui parlavamo, devi installare "development-sources". Ma prima di farlo vatti a leggere il thread aperto dal sottoscritto "Esperienze kernel 2.5".

 

Altro link interessante è questo.

----------

## akiross

ummm... bhe, comunque noto, usando un po di videogiochi, che il PC e' parecchio veloce... 

su redhat, anche con i driver nVidia originali, se giocavo al mitico glTRON a 1280*1024 i FPS rallentavano... adesso invece fa liscio come l'olio!

si parla di piu' di 100 frame al secondo... il che e' considerevole.

Perccato che non riesco a fare andare Quake3, altrimenti con il mio piccolo athon 1000 sbaragliavo tutti i benchmark delle verie riviste di videogiochi... ^_^

oh oh oh

sta di fatto che mi va bene questo, per ora. La supervelocita' la vorrei garantita... non mi fido troppo a mettere su un kernel che mi puo' dare problemi. Aspetto che esca la versione definitiva (che se non mi sbaglio deve essere la 2.6 no? le dispari sono le beta, le pari sono le alfa, giusto?)

ciao  :Laughing: 

----------

## Dani Tsevech

No, le dispari son le beta, le pari son le stabili   :Wink: 

----------

## akiross

e io che ho detto?

 *Quote:*   

> le dispari sono le beta, le pari sono le alfa

 

 :Shocked:  le alfa non sono mica le stabili?

io le ho sempre chiamate cosi

 :Question: 

mah

ciauz

----------

## cerri

No le alfa sono ancora prima delle beta (tipo release non rilasciate al pubblico).

----------

## akiross

ahhhhhhh ok, ho capito

tnx

----------

## Dani Tsevech

Swap usata: 1,4 mb   :Wink: 

----------

## bsolar

 *Dani Tsevech wrote:*   

> Swap usata: 1,4 mb  

 

Facendo cosa, compilando OO.org?  :Cool: 

----------

## Dani Tsevech

A quello tocca stasera   :Cool:  A proposito, quanto ci mette?

----------

## bsolar

 *Dani Tsevech wrote:*   

> A quello tocca stasera   A proposito, quanto ci mette?

 

Da quel che ne so, millenni. Ho rinunciato tempo fa ad emergerlo... sia per i tempi geologici, sia per l'abuso di spazio necessario in /var (+4Gb) sia perché si impiantava un po' ovunque...

Tuttavia è da un bel po' che non ci provo più, e il mio sistema è cambiato drasticamente nel frattempo.

Se mi viene voglia...

----------

## Dani Tsevech

Fai come me, emerge openoffice-bin

Almeno ti risparmi qualche era geologica di compile   :Cool: 

----------

## bsolar

 *Dani Tsevech wrote:*   

> Fai come me, emerge openoffice-bin
> 
> Almeno ti risparmi qualche era geologica di compile  

 

So della possibilità, ma mi piacerebbe compilarlo.

----------

## cerri

La tua dir /opt e' vuota, vero??? Sei senza speranze  :Very Happy: 

----------

## bsolar

 *cerri wrote:*   

> La tua dir /opt e' vuota, vero??? Sei senza speranze 

 

Non è vuota:

```
# ls /opt

blackdown-jdk-1.4.1  netscape
```

----------

## Dani Tsevech

stefano@sigil stefano $ ls /opt

OpenOffice.org1.0.2  blackdown-jdk-1.3.1  blackdown-jre-1.3.1

 :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool: 

----------

